# sending livefood



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

how do you package up your livefood and do you write on the container whats in it ?



i was thinking of a big butter tub sello taped shut then wrapped in paper .

would this be ok ?


----------



## Wakeboardtunny (Apr 16, 2008)

Sounds ok. First Class post though.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

what about air holes?


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

dunno thats why i asked ,


ive got them in cricket tubs which are ventilated but will i need to ventilate the tub that they go in ?


----------



## beardymadmad (Apr 13, 2008)

just get little carboard boxes and put the cricket tubs with whatever you want in them and post away


----------



## hobbes (May 18, 2008)

i've noticed all the cricket tubs we've received from various suppliers (shopped around until happy with Live Foods Direct) have a stamp or sticker with - *Urgent harmless biological material. 

i checked on Chalkwell's pages on ebay and they say it's to comply with Royal Mail guidelines. 
being nosey (and bored) i checked royal mail's website and this is what they say ... (sorry, couldn't get the bold of this last paragraph!)**

Living creatures*
Bees, Leeches, Pupae and Chrysalides, Caterpillars, Lugworms, Rag worms, Earthworms, Maggots, Silkworms, Fish fry and Eggs, Mealworms, Crickets, certain Parasites and destroyers of Noxious Pests, and some other insects sent between recognised institutions are allowed. You must use boxes that protect both the creatures and Royal Mail staff from harm. Use First Class as the minimum service and clearly label the package as *"URGENT - LIVING CREATURES"*. Mark the sender's name and address on the outer wrapping.

i had to go to a collection point last saturday to pick up a tub of crickets and when the woman on the desk read the sticker she literally threw the box at me !


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

*Sending of invertebrates*



direct said:


> BBC NEWS | Magazine | What can't you send through the post?
> ALLOWED IN THE POST...
> Bees
> Leeches
> ...


It is very old article! 

From June 2014 can be send the following::2thumb:

Living creatures, insects and invertebrates
Including bees, caterpillars, cockroaches, crickets, destroyers of noxious pests, earthworms, fish fry and eggs, leeches and other parasites, lugworms, maggots, mealworms, pupae and chrysalides, rag worms, silkworms, spiders and stick insects.

Must be boxed and packaged to protect the creatures, our staff and our customers from harm. Use 1st Class as the minimum service. Items must be clearly marked ‘URGENT – LIVING CREATURES - HANDLE WITH CARE’. The sender’s name and address must be clearly visible on the outer packaging.
Dead insects, sent as collectables, are also allowed.

Live animals and reptiles are prohibited, as are any creatures or insects classified as dangerous within the Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976 (including certain venomous spiders). Please see www.royalmail.com/prohibitedgoods


----------

